# ng



## Waterdash

Kumusta!

While I've been teaching myself Tagalog, I ran into the problem of the letters "ng" (not the word). Are there words in Tagalog that, when not followed by another "g" (example: mang*g*a has an added g), are pronounced as /ŋɡ/ or /ng/ as opposed to the normal /ŋ/? If so, is there a rule for make a distinction or it's just one of those things you have to know?

Salamat.


----------



## niernier

Filipino words are spelled consistently, that is "spell as you pronounce". So when followed by another g after ng, then it is is always pronounced as /ŋɡ/.

In the case where the word is spelled without an added g, (example: sanga, bangin, hangin), like what you said, is normally pronounced as /ŋ/. The syllabication would appear like this:

sanga -> sa-nga
hangin -> ha->ngin
bangin -> ba->ngin

But there is a word, barangay (ba-rang-gay), even without an added g is pronounced as /ŋɡ/. So far, that is the only word I can think of that is an exception. Just let me know if you have another Tagalog word in mind that when not followed by another "g" is pronounced as /ŋɡ/.


----------



## Waterdash

Thanks for this niernier. How about the word Kapampangan?


----------



## niernier

It just came to me that the the Filipino letter "Ng" in most of the names of provinces in the Philippines such as Pampa*ng*a, Bata*ng*as, Be*ng*uet, Pa*ng*asinan, Zamboa*ng*a are all pronounced as /ŋɡ/. 

But also note that the language in Pampanga, which is Kapampa*ng*an is a /ŋ/ (Ka-pam-pa-ngan) whereas Pangasinense(Pang-ga-si-nen-se) and Batangueño (Ba-tang-gen-yo) are /ŋɡ/.


----------



## Waterdash

Ok, thank you niernier.


----------

